# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الرد على الجفري والدفاع عن شيخ الإسلام في فرية أنه يبيح قتل الأب المشرك مطلقا

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد:
فقد نشر  الجفري في حسابه في تويتر،  مصورة من كلام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  تعالى، حيث قال رحمه الله  (14/ 478): (فإن الوالد إذا دعا الولد إلى الشرك  ليس له أن يطيعه بل له  أن يأمره وينهاه وهذا الأمر والنهي للوالد هو من  الإحسان إليه، وإذا كان  مشركا جاز للولد قتله وفي كراهته نزاع بين  العلماء).


ودندن بها على ما يصنعه الخوارج اليوم من جرأتهم على الدماء المعصومة، حتى وإن كانوا من الأقربين كالآباء والأبناء ونحو ذلك.

وهذا  مكرٌ في التصيد، لا يروّج إلا على  الجهال والحمقى، فالمسألة معروفة بين  أهل العلم، والكلام كلّه عن "الشرك"  الذي سماه الله تعالى شركاً، وكان من  المحاربين، لا مطلق قتل الأبناء  للآباء إن كانوا بمجرد وصفهم بالشرك من غير  عدوان وبغي، فهذا لا يقوله شيخ  الإسلام ابن تيمية ولا غيره من أهل العلم،  والله تعالى قد أمر بحسن الصلة  ولو كان الأبوان أو أحدهما مشركاً بالله  تعالى فقال تعالى: {وَوَصَّيْنَا  الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْنًا  وَإِنْ جَاهَدَاكَ لِتُشْرِكَ بِي  مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا  تُطِعْهُمَا إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ  فَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ} [العنكبوت: 8].

قال شيخ الإسلام في "جامع المسائل"  (4/  275): (فوصاه سبحانه بوالديه، ثم نهاه عن طاعتهما إذا جاهداه على  الشرك،  فكان في هذا بيان أنهما لا يطاعان في ذلك وإن جاهداه، وأمر مع ذلك   فصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا).

فبين الشيخ أن المأمور به شرعاً صحبتهما في الدنيا بالمعروف ولم يقل القتل.
فمراد  الشيخ من كلامه السابق: هو أنّ  عموم قول الله تعالى: {وبالوالدين إحساناً}  لا يلزم منه عدم الإنكار عليه،  ولا أمره بالمعروف، فهذا جائز وهو من  الإحسان إليه، بل أباح أهل العلم له  قتاله إن حارب الله ورسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم وقتله، ولا يكون هذا من  مخالفة الإحسان إليه، بل يكون خارجاً عن  استحقاقه للإحسان المطلوب شرعاً،  ولهذا فقد حصل لبعض الصحابة من قَتَل أباه  فيما حكاه أهل السير والأخبار،  كـ: أبي عبيدة عامر بن الجراح، ومسعود بن  الأسود العدوي وغيرهم، لما  حاربهم آباؤهم، وقاتلوهم، ومنهم من منعه النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم من قتل  والده كخباب بن عبدالله بن أبي بن أبي سلول، مع  ثبوت كفر والده.

وكما أشار شيخ الإسلام فإن أهل العلم قد اختلفوا في "كراهته" لا في عموم منعه.
قال  الكاساني الحنفي في "بدائع الصنائع  في ترتيب الشرائع" (7/ 101): (ويكره  للمسلم أن يبتدئ أباه الكافر الحربي  بالقتل؛ لقوله تعالى {وصاحبهما في  الدنيا معروفا} [لقمان: 15] أمر -  سبحانه وتعالى - بمصاحبة الأبوين  الكافرين بالمعروف، والابتداء بالقتل ليس  من المصاحبة بالمعروف).
وقال  القرافي المالكي في "الذخيرة"  (12/ 8) بعد ذكر الآية: (فدل على أن الكافر  اندرج في الموصى ببره لأنه لا  يأمر بالشرك إلا كافر، وقال أصبغ: يقتل أباه  وأخاه وإذا امتنع).
وفي "مختصر المزني" (8/ 376): (ويتوقى في الحرب قتل أبيه) ولم يجزم بالحرمة.
وفي  "التنبيه" للشيرازي الشافعي (ص  232): (ويتجنب قتل ابيه أو ابنه إلا ان  يسمع منه ما لا يصبر عليه من ذكر  الله تعالى أو ذكر رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم).

وقال النووي في "المجموع شرح المهذب"  (19/ 295): (ويكره  أن يقصد قتل ذي رحم محرم، لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم منع أبا بكر  رضى الله عنه من قتل إبنه فإن قتله لم يكره أن يقصد قتله  كما لا يكره إذا  قصد قتله وهو مسلم، وإن سمعه يذكر الله عز وجل أو رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  بسوء لم يكره أن يقتله).

وقال ابن قدامة في "المغني" (8/ 536):   (ذكر القاضي أنه لا يكره للعادل قتل ذي رحمه الباغي؛ لأنه قتل بحق، فأشبه   إقامة الحد عليه. وكرهت طائفة من أهل العلم القصد إلى ذلك. وهو أصح، إن شاء   الله تعالى؛ لقول الله تعالى: {وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به   علم فلا تطعهما وصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا} [لقمان: 15]..).
هذا كله لو كان مشركاً محارباً لله ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد تكلم العلماء كثيراً فيما هو دون ذلك، كـ:

[1]  مباشرة قتله قصاصاً أو حداً إن  كانت القتل مهنته بأمر السلطان، فجاء في  "السير الصغير" لمحمد بن الحسن  صاحب أبي حنيفة (ص: 235): (قلت أَرَأَيْت  الرجل من أهل الْعدْل يقتل  أَبَاهُ أَو أَخَاهُ فِي أهل الْحَرْب هَل  يَرِثهُ قَالَ نعم قلت لم قَالَ  لِأَنَّهُ قَتله بِحَق

قلتُ:  أَرَأَيْت الرجل من أهل الْبَغي  يقتل أَبَاهُ أَو جده فِي الْحَرْب هَل  يَرِثهُ قَالَ: نعم لِأَنَّهُ  قَتله على تَأْوِيل وَهَذَا قَول أبي حنيفَة  وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن وَقَالَ  أَبُو يُوسُف لَا يَرث قلت: أفتكره للرجل من  أهل الْعدْل أَن يقتل أَبَاهُ  أَو أَخَاهُ من أهل الْبَغي؟ قَالَ: نعم؛  ويلي ذَلِك غَيره أحب الي قلت:  وَكَذَلِكَ لَو كَانَ أَبوهُ من أهل الشّرك  فِي الْحَرْب؟ قَالَ: نعم قلت  أفتكره لَهُ قتل الْأَخ وَالْعم وَالْخَال  إِذا كَانُوا مُشْرِكين قَالَ  لَا بَأْس بذلك).

ويقول النووي في  "روضة الطالبين" (9/  155): (يكره للجلاد قتل والده حدا وقصاصاً) ولم يقل  بحرمته، فدل على  الجواز أصلاً، وإنما الكلام في الكراهة.
وقبله  يقول الجويني الشافعي في "نهاية  المطلب في دراية المذهب" (17/ 424): (يكره  للغازي أن يقتل ذا الرحم  فصاعداً، وتتأكد الكراهية إذا انضم إلى الرحم  المحرمية، وتزداد تأكداً  كلما ازداد المقتول قرباً).

[2] قتله إن كان خارجياً باغياً؛ وتقدم ما قاله محمد بن الحسن في "السير الصغير".
وفي مختصر خليل (ص: 237) في قتال البغاة: (وكُره للرجل: قتل أبيه وورثته).
قال  صاحب "التاج والإكليل لمختصر خليل"  (8/ 369): (...(وكره لرجل قتل أبيه)  ابن سحنون: ولا بأس أن يقتل الرجل في  قتالهم أخاه وقرابته، فأما الأب وحده  فلا أحب قتله تعمدا وكذلك الأب  الكافر).

ويقول ابن أبي زيد في  "النوادر  والزيادات" (14/ 551) في قتال البغاة: (ويكره له قتل أبيه منهم في  القتال  من غير تحريم، إلا أن يكون أبوه قصد إليه ليقتله، فلا بأس أن  يدافعه الابن  بالقتال إن لم يجد حودا عنه بلا هزيمة ولا وهن يدخل على  أصحابه).
ويقول أبو البقاء الدمياطي المالكي  (ت:805هـ) في  "الشامل في فقه الإمام مالك" (2/ 914): (وما أصيب من سلاحهم  –أي الخوارج-  وكراعهم استعين به عليهم إن احتيج له، وَرُدَّ لهم بعد  الحرب، ووقف ما سوى  ذلك من أموالهم - ولا يستعان به - ثم يرد لأهله، وكره  له قتل والده وورثته،  وقيل: يجوز كجده وأخيه، وقريبه).


وقال الإمام الشافعي في "الأم"  (4/  235): (وأكره للعدلي أن يعمد قتل ذي رحمه من أهل البغي ولو كف عن قتل  أبيه  أو ذي رحمه أو أخيه من أهل الشرك لم أكره ذلك له بل أحبه وذلك «أن  النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - كف أبا حذيفة بن عتبة عن قتل أبيه وأبا بكر  يوم أحد  عن قتل أبيه» ..).
فهذه بعض أقوال الفقهاء في المسألة من   غير استيفاء ولا سعة جمع، وإنما المراد بذلك هو الإيضاح بأن شيخ الإسلام   ابن تيمية لم يختلق كلاماً يخرج به عن قول الفقهاء من قبل، وإنما تكلم بما   تكلم به الأئمة في سائر المذاهب الأربعة المتبوعة، فلماذا يقتنص الجفري  هذا  الكلام من شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى، ثم يعلّق عليه بأن  داعش  الخارجية صدرت من هذا الكلام بفكرها الخارجي المارق؟!

ما هذا إلا الهوى وفساد النية، وقبح الطوية، واللعب بكلام أهل العلم لإسقاطهم بكلام هو كلام أهل العلم من قبل، والله المستعان.
تم التعليق المختصر يوم الأحد 4 شوال 1436.
وكتب

بدر بن علي بن طامي العتيبي

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هل يصح خبرُ قتلِ أبي عبيدة بنِ الجراحِ لوالده ؟


الحمد لله وبعد ، 
يذكر كثير من المفسرين عند قوله تعالى : " ‏لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ ... الآية " [ المجادلة :22] قصة قتل أبي عبيدة لأبيه في معركة بدر ، وممن ذكرها : 

1 - الحافظ ابن كثير في سورة المجادلة عن الآية المذكورة آنفا فقال : 
وقد قال سعيد بن عبدالعزيز وغيره : أنزلت هذه الآية " لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ " إلى آخرها في أبي عبيدة عامر بن عبدالله بن الجراح حين قتل أباه يوم بدر.ا.هـ. 

2 - وذكر القرطبي الأقوال فيمن نزلت هذه الآية فقال : 
قال السدي : نزلت في عبد الله بن عبد الله بن أبي , جلس إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فشرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ماء , فقال له : بالله يا رسول الله ما أبقيت من شرابك فضلة أسقيها أبي , لعل الله يطهر بها قلبه ؟ فأفضل له فأتاه بها , فقال له عبد الله : ما هذا ؟ فقال : هي فضلة من شراب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جئتك بها تشربها لعل الله يطهر قلبك بها. فقال له أبوه : فهلا جئتني ببول أمك فإنه أطهر منها . فغضب وجاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وقال: يا رسول الله! أما أذنت لي في قتل أبي ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : بل ترفق به وتحسن إليه . 

وقال ابن جريج : حدثت أن أبا قحافة سب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فصكه أبو بكر ابنه صكة فسقط منها على وجهه , ثم أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر ذلك له , فقال : أو فعلته, لا تعد إليه ، فقال : والذى بعثك بالحق نبيا لو كان السيف مني قريبا لقتلته . 

وقال ابن مسعود : نزلت في أبي عبيدة بن الجراح , قتل أباه عبد الله بن الجراح يوم أحد ، وقيل : يوم بدر. وكان الجراح يتصدى لأبي عبيدة ، وأبو عبيدة يحيد عنه , فلما أكثر قصد إليه أبو عبيدة فقتله , فأنزل الله حين قتل أباه : " لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ " الآية . 

قال الواقدي: كذلك يقول أهل الشام . 
ولقد سألت رجالا من بني الحارث بن فهر فقالوا : توفي أبوه من قبل الإسلام . 
"أو أبناءهم" يعني أبا بكر دعا ابنه عبد الله إلى البراز يوم بدر, فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (متعنا بنفسك يا أبا بكر أما تعلم أنك عندي بمنزلة السمع والبصر). 
"أو إخوانهم" يعني مصعب بن عمير قتل أخاه عبيد بن عمير يوم بدر. 
"أو عشيرتهم" يعني عمر بن الخطاب قتل خاله العاص بن هشام بن المغيرة يوم بدر, وعليا وحمزة قتلا عتبة وشيبة والوليد يوم بدر. 

وقيل: إن الآية نزلت في حاطب بن أبي بلتعة, لما كتب إلى أهل مكة بمسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الفتح, على ما يأتي بيانه أول سورة "الممتحنة" إن شاء الله تعالى .ا.هـ. 

3 - وقال البغوي : 
وروى مقاتل بن حيان ، عن مرة الهمداني ، عن عبد الله بن مسعود في هذه الآية قال : " وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ " يعني : أبا عبيدة بن الجراح ، قتل أباه عبد الله بن الجراح يوم أحد .ا.هـ. 

والذي يهمنا من هذا كله هل ثبتت قصة قتل أبي عبيدة لأبيه في معركة بدر أو أحد ؟ 

- نــص الــقــصــة : 
عن عبد الله بن شوذب قال : جعل أبو أبي عبيدة يتصدى لأبي عبيدة يوم بدر ، فجعل أبو عبيدة يحيد عنه ، فلما أكثر قصده أبو عبيدة فقتله ، فأنزل الله عز وجل فيه هذه الآية : " ‏لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ .... الآية " . 
أخرجها الطبراني في الكبير (1/154 ح 360) ، وأبو نعيم في الحلية (1/101) ، والحاكم في المستدرك (3/265) ، والبيهقي في سننه (9/27) كلهم من طريق أسد بن موسى ، ثنا ضمرة ، عن ابن شوذب به . 

عبد الله بن شوذب من الطبقة السابعة كما عند الحافظ ابن حجر في التقريب ، والتي قال عنها الحافظ : كبار اتباع التابعين . 
وقال ابن حبان في الثقات (7/10) : مات سنة ستٍ وخمسين ومئة . 

- كلام أهل العلم على القصة : 
قال البيهقي في السنن بعد أن ذكر القصة (9/27) : هذا منقطع . 

وقال ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق ( تهذيب تاريخ دمشق 7/161) : 
قال المفضل ابن غسان : كان الواقدي ينكر أن يكون أبو أبي عبيدة أدرك الإسلام ، وينكر قول أهل الشام إن أبا عبيدة لقي أباه في زحف فقتله ، وقال : سألت رجالا من بني فهر منهم زفر بن محمد وغيره فقال : توفي أبوه قبل الإسلام ، ويسند أهل الشام ذلك إلى الأوزاعي ، وهذا غلط في قول الواقدي هذا .ا.هـ. 

وقال الحافظ في الفتح (7/117) : 
وقتل أبوه كافرا يوم بدر , ويقال إنه هو الذي قتله , ورواه الطبراني وغيره من طريق ‏عبد الله بن شوذب مرسلا . 

وقال االحافظ ايضا في الإصابة (5/286) : 
ونزلت فيه : " ‏لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ... الآية " وهو فيما أخرجه الطبراني بسند جيد عن عبدالله بن شوذب قال : جعل والد أبي عبيدة يتصدى لأبي عبيدة يوم بدر فيحيد عنه فلما أكثر صده فقتله فنزلت .ا.هـ. 

وقال في التلخيص الحبير (4/102) : 
وروى الحاكم والبيهقي منقطعا عن عبد الله بن شوذب قال : جعل أبو أبي عبيدة بن الجراح ينعت الآلهة لأبي عبيدة يوم بدر وجعل أبو عبيدة يحيد عنه فلما أكثر قصده أبو عبيدة فقتله . وهذا معضل ، وكان الواقدي ينكره ويقول : مات والد أبي عبيدة قبل الإسلام . 

فـــــائـــــدة : 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في التلخيص الحبير (2/102) : 
قوله : روي أن أبا عبيدة بن الجراح قتل أباه حين سمعه يسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم ينكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صنيعه . 

أبو داود في المراسيل والبيهقي من رواية مالك بن عمير قال : جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ، إني لقيت العدو ، ولقيت أبي فيهم فسمعت منه مقالة قبيحة فطعنته بالرمح فقتلته فلم ينكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صنيعه . هذا مبهم .ا.هـ. 
أخرجه أبو داود في المراسيل (328) ، والبيهقي في السنن (9/27) . 
قال البيهقي عقبه : وهذا مرسل جيد .ا.هـ. 
ومالك بن عُمير الحنفي قال عنه المزي في تهذيب الكمال (27/152) : روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مُرسلا .ا.هـ. 
وقال ابن حجر في التهذيب (10/20) : قال ابن القطان : حاله مجهول وهو مخضرم .ا.هـ. 

والحديث مرسل ، والمرسل من قسم الضعيف على الصحيح ، والله أعلم .

عبد الله زقيل

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حديث: "قتل أبي عبيدة بن الجراح أباه".*
*إسناده ضعيف:*
*أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير(1 /154)(360) قال: حدثنا أبو يزيد القراطيسي ثنا أسد بن موسى ثنا ضمرة عن ابن شوذب قال : جعل أبو أبي عبيدة يتصدى لأبي عبيدة يوم بدر فجعل أبو عبيدة يحيد عنه فلما أكثر قصده أبو عبيدة فقتله فأنزل الله عز و جل فيه هذه الآية حين قتل أباه { لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ } إلى آخر الآية.*
*وأخرجه من طريق الطبراني أبو نعيم في معرفة الصحابة(1 /149).*
*وأخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك(3 /264- 265)*
*وإسناده لا بأس به، إلا أنه مرسل منقطع؛ فإن عبد الله بن شوذب من أتباع التابعين؛ لم يدرك الصحابة.*
*وقال ابن عساكر كما في ( تهذيب تاريخ دمشق( 7/ 161)**:* 
*قال المفضل ابن غسان : كان الواقدي ينكر أن يكون أبو أبي عبيدة أدرك الإسلام ، وينكر قول أهل الشام إن أبا عبيدة لقي أباه في زحف فقتله ، وقال : سألت رجالا من بني فهر منهم زفر بن محمد وغيره فقال : توفي أبوه قبل الإسلام ، ويسند أهل الشام ذلك إلى الأوزاعي ، وهذا غلط في قول الواقدي هذا .ا.هـ**.*
*وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (7/ 117)**:*
*وقتل أبوه كافرا يوم بدر , ويقال إنه هو الذي قتله , ورواه الطبراني وغيره من طريق ‏عبد الله بن شوذب مرسلا** .* 
*وقال في التلخيص الحبير (4/ 102):* *وروى الحاكم والبيهقي منقطعا عن عبد الله بن شوذب قال : جعل أبو أبي عبيدة بن الجراح ينعت الآلهة لأبي عبيدة يوم بدر وجعل أبو عبيدة يحيد عنه فلما أكثر قصده أبو عبيدة فقتله . وهذا معضل ، وكان الواقدي ينكره ويقول : مات والد أبي عبيدة قبل الإسلام** .*
*حققه  أبو عاصم البركاتي المصري*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

منقول من الأخ / ابو القاسم البيضاوي 
*ذَكَر البغوي (أبو محمد) [تفسيره 63/8] والثَّعلبي [الكشف والبيان 264/9] وغيرهما أن: مقاتل بن حَيَّان -زاد بعضهم- وسعيد بن عبد العزيز -أراه ابن أبي يحيى التنوخي- رويا عن مُرَّة الْهَمْدَانِيِّ عن عبد الله بن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- في هذه الآية قال: (( "**وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ**" -قال-* *يَعْنِي: أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ بْنَ الْجَرَّاحِ قَتَلَ أَبَاهُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ الْجَرَّاحِ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ** ...))* 

*ولم أقف على من أسنده إلى مقاتل أو سعيد / وهذا إن ثبت عن مقاتل وسعيد فلعلَّه = مُرسل*
*فإنَّ مُرَّة -المعروف بمُرَّة الطيب- من كبار التابعين وهو قديم الوفاة، قيل توفي سنة: (76 هـ) وقيل بعد الجماجم (بعد 83 هـ)*
*ومقاتل وسعيد جُلّ روايتهم عن الطبقة الوسطى والصُّغرى من التابعين*

*والله أعلم*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*منقول من الأخ / ابو القاسم البيضاوي* *
ويُذكر بأنه (أبو عبيدة) = هو المقصود في الحديث التالي:*

*قال البخاري [التاريخ الكبير 304/7] : قَالَ نُعَيم بْن حَماد*
*والبغوي [المعجم 217/5] : حدثني عمر بن شبة قال: نا عتَّاب بن زياد*
*وأبو نعيم [المعرفة 2480/5] : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدِ بْنُ حَيَّانَ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنِ مَنْدَهْ، ثنا هَنَّاد*
*ثلاثتهم (هناد وعتاب ونعيم) عن ابن المبارك*

*ورواه أبو داود في المراسيل [ح:328] : حدثنا محمد بن كثير -العبدي-* 

*ورواه ايضا أبو نعيم [المعرفة 2480/5] حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَمْرِو بْنُ حَمْدَانَ، ثنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ، ثنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ جَوَّاسٍ، ثنا الْأَشْجَعِيُّ*

*ثلاثتهم (الاشجعي -عبيد الله- وابن كثير وابن المبارك) = عن الثَّوري عن* *-قال محمد بن كثير عنه: "حَدَّثَنَا" -** إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ سُمَيْعٍ الْحَنَفِيُّ عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ الْحَنَفِيِّ* *-قَالَ سُفْيَانُ: وَكَانَ قَدْ أَدْرَكَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةَ-**قَالَ: ((**جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ: 
"يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، إِنِّي لَقِيتُ الْعَدُوَّ ، وَلَقِيتُ أَبِي مِنْهُمْ ، فَسَمِعْتُ مِنْهُ لَكَ حَدِيثًا مَقَالَةً قَبِيحَةً فَطَعَنْتُهُ بِالرُّمْحِ، فَقَتَلْتُهُ" ، فَسَكَتَ عَنْهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ فَقَالَ: 
"يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ، إِنِّي لَقِيتُ أَبِي، فَتَرَكْتُهُ، فَأَحْبَبْتُ أَنْ يَلِيَهُ غَيْرِي" ، قَالَ: فَسَكَتَ عَنْهُ**))* 
*لفظ حديث محمد بن كثير عن سفيان وعتاب عن ابن المبارك عن سفيان*
*وقال هناد عن ابن المبارك عن سفيان والاشجعي عن سفيان: "* *فَلَمْ يَشُقَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِ** " بدل قوله: "**فَسَكَتَ عَنْهُ**"*

*وهذا مرسل ، ومالك فيه جهالة*

*والحديث كما أشار إليه ابن حجر وغيره ليس بصريح في أن الرَّجُل الأوَّل هو (أبو عبيدة)*


*والله أعلم*

----------

